# Milan: Li dà buca anche con la lettera.



## admin (30 Maggio 2018)

Come riportato da La Stampa in edicola oggi, 30 maggio 2018, ieri si era diffusa la voce secondo la quale Yonghong Li avrebbe scritto e diffuso una lettera per tranquillizzare la piazza. Il presidente rossonero ha dato buca anche in questo ambito. Non ci sono conferme riguardo tale lettera. 

Ora si attende che Li versi l'aumento di capitale entro fine giugno. Se non lo farà, il club rossonero passerà ad Elliott.

*Secondo Tuttosport, la lettera di Yonghong arriverà. Anche se non si sa quando. 

Forse già oggi si capirà se quello del cinese è un bluff oppure se ha trovato la chiave magica per uscire da questa situazione.*

Secondo il Giornale, i dirigenti del Milan hanno chiesto a Lì di inviare una lettera, ma lui non lo ha fatto, dimostrando di essere all'angolo.


----------



## sballotello (30 Maggio 2018)

.


----------



## Stex (30 Maggio 2018)

questo sarebbe ora che dicesse che dietro di lui ci sono i cinesi con i soldi, ma solo per problemi con la cina che non puo fare finanziamenti all estero gli tocca fare prestiti...


----------



## Dumbaghi (30 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da La Stampa in edicola oggi, 30 maggio 2018, ieri si era diffusa la voce secondo la quale Yonghong Li avrebbe scritto e diffuso una lettera per tranquillizzare la piazza. Il presidente rossonero ha dato buca anche in questo ambito. Non ci sono conferme riguardo tale lettera.
> 
> Ora si attende che Li versi l'aumento di capitale entro fine giugno. Se non lo farà, il club rossonero passerà ad Elliott.



Si vabbè 
Ormai vale scrivere tutto


----------



## diavoloINme (30 Maggio 2018)

Message in a bottle, yeah.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Maggio 2018)

Ah, Forchielli...


----------



## admin (30 Maggio 2018)

*Secondo Tuttosport, la lettera di Yonghong arriverà. Anche se non si sa quando. 

Forse già oggi si capirà se quello del cinese è un bluff oppure se ha trovato la chiave magica per uscire da questa situazione. *


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo Tuttosport, la lettera di Yonghong arriverà. Anche se non si sa quando.
> 
> Forse già oggi si capirà se quello del cinese è un bluff oppure se ha trovato la chiave magica per uscire da questa situazione. *



mah vedremo.


----------



## Pampu7 (30 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo Tuttosport, la lettera di Yonghong arriverà. Anche se non si sa quando.
> 
> Forse già oggi si capirà se quello del cinese è un bluff oppure se ha trovato la chiave magica per uscire da questa situazione. *



Nel bene o nel male sta storia deve finire per il nostro bene


----------



## Wetter (30 Maggio 2018)

Che vergogna,noi stiamo qui che aspettiamo una letterina mentre gli altri fanno mercato e si rinforzano...al peggio non c'è mai fine


----------



## Mr. Canà (30 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da La Stampa in edicola oggi, 30 maggio 2018, ieri si era diffusa la voce secondo la quale Yonghong Li avrebbe scritto e diffuso una lettera per tranquillizzare la piazza. Il presidente rossonero ha dato buca anche in questo ambito. Non ci sono conferme riguardo tale lettera.
> 
> Ora si attende che Li versi l'aumento di capitale entro fine giugno. Se non lo farà, il club rossonero passerà ad Elliott.
> 
> ...



Vorrei sapere chi ha diffuso ieri la (falsa?) notizia di un'imminente comunicazione da parte di Yonghong Li.


----------



## pazzomania (30 Maggio 2018)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Vorrei sapere chi ha diffuso ieri la (falsa?) notizia di un'imminente comunicazione da parte di Yonghong Li.



Io vorrei sapere come si hanno tutte ste informazioni su uno che nemmeno parla inglese, che ha mille difficoltà di comunicazione, in uno stato lontano anni luce da tutti i punti di vista rispetto all'occidente.

Sfiderei chiunque a trovare informazioni su un cinese a caso diventato ricco (e la ce ne sono milioni presumo di miliardari=


----------



## Pit96 (30 Maggio 2018)

.


----------



## admin (30 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da La Stampa in edicola oggi, 30 maggio 2018, ieri si era diffusa la voce secondo la quale Yonghong Li avrebbe scritto e diffuso una lettera per tranquillizzare la piazza. Il presidente rossonero ha dato buca anche in questo ambito. Non ci sono conferme riguardo tale lettera.
> 
> Ora si attende che Li versi l'aumento di capitale entro fine giugno. Se non lo farà, il club rossonero passerà ad Elliott.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## bmb (30 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo Tuttosport, la lettera di Yonghong arriverà. Anche se non si sa quando.
> 
> Forse già oggi si capirà se quello del cinese è un bluff oppure se ha trovato la chiave magica per uscire da questa situazione. *



Dovrebbe essere ferma alle dogane.


----------



## Mr. Canà (30 Maggio 2018)

.
[MENTION=1501]Mr. Canà[/MENTION] basta parlare di giornalisti.


----------



## Garrincha (30 Maggio 2018)

La lettera richiedeva la firma ma il postino non ha trovato nessuno e lasciato l'avviso


----------



## diavoloINme (30 Maggio 2018)

Arriverà.


----------



## pazzomania (30 Maggio 2018)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Ma infatti saranno al99,99% invenzioni giornalistiche queste voci. Così come quella riportata oggi di un "Yonghong Li molto sereno".



Che sia nebulosa la figura Li, è palese, e molte domande me le faccio. Ma sul resto, boh, non capisco proprio come tecnicamente possano avere accesso a certe informazioni.


----------



## James Watson (30 Maggio 2018)

.


----------



## -Lionard- (30 Maggio 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Io vorrei sapere come si hanno tutte ste informazioni su uno che nemmeno parla inglese, che ha mille difficoltà di comunicazione, in uno stato lontano anni luce da tutti i punti di vista rispetto all'occidente.
> 
> Sfiderei chiunque a trovare informazioni su un cinese a caso diventato ricco (e la ce ne sono milioni presumo di miliardari=


Infatti questa notizia è molto strana. Sembra quasi che la fonte che ha diffuso ieri la news avesse l'interesse a contribuire a rafforzare l'immagine di Li come inaffidabile e misterioso. Poi magari in giornata si scopre che ha già rifinanziato ed è tutto vero ma la sensazione è che si sia di fronte ad un tentativo di "destabilizzazione" mediatica dell'attuale presidente. Chissà ad opera di chi...


----------



## Lineker10 (30 Maggio 2018)

"Ciao ragazzi. Tutto a posto, appena posso pago. Mi ci sono entrate di mezzo un po' di beghe ma state tranquilli. Vogliamo far diventare il Milan la squadra più forte dell'universo. Tanti auguri di felice anno nuovo" più o meno mi aspetto una lettera del genere.


----------



## diavoloINme (30 Maggio 2018)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> Infatti questa notizia è molto strana. Sembra quasi che la fonte che ha diffuso ieri la news avesse l'interesse a contribuire a rafforzare l'immagine di Li come inaffidabile e misterioso. Poi magari in giornata si scopre che ha già rifinanziato ed è tutto vero ma la sensazione è che si sia di fronte ad un tentativo di "destabilizzazione" mediatica dell'attuale presidente. Chissà ad opera di chi...



Beh il milan avrebbe anche in busta paga un addetto a curare l'immagine e la comunicazione, penso avrebbe smentito se le notizia fosse falsa.
Oppure questo signore è addetto solo a quel discutibile editoriale del lunedi?
Una roba degna del corriere dei piccoli.


----------



## PoloNegativo (30 Maggio 2018)

Li non può dare buca su un qualcosa che non ha mai detto di fare. La Stampa però ha deciso di stravolgere il significato dell’espressione “dare buca” con “non agire in base a quello che dicono le voci, confermandole”. Della serie: “l’errore non è di chi mette in giro certe voci ma di chi non le conferma”.


----------



## Roccoro (30 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da La Stampa in edicola oggi, 30 maggio 2018, ieri si era diffusa la voce secondo la quale Yonghong Li avrebbe scritto e diffuso una lettera per tranquillizzare la piazza. Il presidente rossonero ha dato buca anche in questo ambito. Non ci sono conferme riguardo tale lettera.
> 
> Ora si attende che Li versi l'aumento di capitale entro fine giugno. Se non lo farà, il club rossonero passerà ad Elliott.
> 
> ...



Oggi non doveva versare i primi 10 milioni dell'aumento di capitale o mi sbaglio?


----------



## pazzomania (30 Maggio 2018)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> Infatti questa notizia è molto strana. Sembra quasi che la fonte che ha diffuso ieri la news avesse l'interesse a contribuire a rafforzare l'immagine di Li come inaffidabile e misterioso. Poi magari in giornata si scopre che ha già rifinanziato ed è tutto vero ma la sensazione è che si sia di fronte ad un tentativo di "destabilizzazione" mediatica dell'attuale presidente. Chissà ad opera di chi...



No io non credo al complotto, intendevo proprio come diavolo fanno a prendere le informazioni, tutto qui


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (30 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da La Stampa in edicola oggi, 30 maggio 2018, ieri si era diffusa la voce secondo la quale Yonghong Li avrebbe scritto e diffuso una lettera per tranquillizzare la piazza. Il presidente rossonero ha dato buca anche in questo ambito. Non ci sono conferme riguardo tale lettera.
> 
> Ora si attende che Li versi l'aumento di capitale entro fine giugno. Se non lo farà, il club rossonero passerà ad Elliott.
> 
> ...





-Lionard- ha scritto:


> Infatti questa notizia è molto strana. Sembra quasi che la fonte che ha diffuso ieri la news avesse l'interesse a contribuire a rafforzare l'immagine di Li come inaffidabile e misterioso. Poi magari in giornata si scopre che ha già rifinanziato ed è tutto vero ma la sensazione è che si sia di fronte ad un tentativo di "destabilizzazione" mediatica dell'attuale presidente. Chissà ad opera di chi...



Che qualcuno inzuppi il biscotto è chiaro, così com'è altrettanto chiaro che questi cinesi badino in primis al loro business e poi a tutto il resto. UEFA, immagine, tifosi... compresi. Probabilmente da un punto di vista economico riusciranno pure nell'impresa, ma temo che il rapporto con istituzioni, stampa e tifosi - già difficile - ne uscirà irrimediabilmente compromesso. 

Ben venga il sostegno finanziario ed economico, gli impegni rispettati, ma la gente si dimentica subito di quello. 
Ciò che purtroppo resta impresso sono invece le inchieste h24, i silenzi e le "risposte che non rispondono". 
Avessimo dei cinesi senza debiti a breve scadenza che pagano tutto, nessuno ci farebbe caso. Il problema è che c'è un debito da rifinanziare entro ottobre e un organismo internazionale che (senz'altro ingiustamente) minaccia di escluderti subito dalle coppe principalmente per quel motivo.

Non lo capiscono, non lo vogliono capire, non lo capiranno mai. Son convinto che il management italiano stia facendo di tutto per fargli cambiare approccio, ma con scarsi risultati. Tant'è che il tifoso, che non conosce affatto le dinamiche, se la prende pure con loro.


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Maggio 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Che qualcuno inzuppi il biscotto è chiaro, così com'è altrettanto chiaro che questi cinesi badino in primis al loro business e poi a tutto il resto. UEFA, immagine, tifosi... compresi. Probabilmente da un punto di vista economico riusciranno pure nell'impresa, ma temo che il rapporto con istituzioni, stampa e tifosi - già difficile - ne uscirà irrimediabilmente compromesso.
> 
> Ben venga il sostegno finanziario ed economico, gli impegni rispettati, ma la gente si dimentica subito di quello.
> Ciò che purtroppo resta impresso sono invece le inchieste h24, i silenzi e le "risposte che non rispondono".
> ...



Amen fratello.


----------



## Lineker10 (30 Maggio 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Che qualcuno inzuppi il biscotto è chiaro, così com'è altrettanto chiaro che questi cinesi badino in primis al loro business e poi a tutto il resto. UEFA, immagine, tifosi... compresi. Probabilmente da un punto di vista economico riusciranno pure nell'impresa, ma temo che il rapporto con istituzioni, stampa e tifosi - già difficile - ne uscirà irrimediabilmente compromesso.
> 
> Ben venga il sostegno finanziario ed economico, gli impegni rispettati, ma la gente si dimentica subito di quello.
> Ciò che purtroppo resta impresso sono invece le inchieste h24, i silenzi e le "risposte che non rispondono".
> ...



Ti dirò che questo silenzio di Li alimenta il dubbio che questi cinesi esistano.

Perchè finora abbiamo visto solo un enorme flusso di capitali transitare tramite società fantasma dei più disparati paradisi fiscali (Lussemburgo, Cayman, Hong Kong, il giro del mondo insomma), sotto la gestione di un personaggio cinese che non conosce nessuno, non risulta avere società o proprietà importanti in Cina, e che si presenta come un turista a San Siro o parla dalla cantina di casa sua per fare gli auguri di buon anno.

Poi c'è una gestione societaria italiana che si muove in parallelo e che va giudicata, secondo me, secondo altri parametri.

Bisogna essere onesti: la UEFA ha ragione marcia a ostacolarci e pretendere che venga chiarita la situazione.

E questa diffidenza della UEFA è secondo me una importante garanzia soprattutto per noi tifosi.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (30 Maggio 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Ti dirò che questo silenzio alimenta il dubbio che questi cinesi esistano.
> 
> Perchè finora abbiamo visto solo un enorme flusso di capitali transitare tramite società fantasma dei più disparati paradisi fiscali (Lussemburgo, Cayman, Hong Kong, il giro del mondo insomma), sotto la gestione di un personaggio cinese che non conosce nessuno, non risulta avere società o proprietà importanti in Cina, e che si presenta come un turista a San Siro o parla dalla cantina di casa sua per fare gli auguri di buon anno.
> 
> ...



A vederci chiaro devono essere soltanto le istituzioni preposte alla vigilanza ed eventualmente le autorità giudiziarie, e nessuno di costoro fino ad ora ha raccolto elementi che possano mettere in dubbio la liceità dell'operazione.
La UEFA è un organismo sportivo, non di polizia giudiziaria. Non scherziamo. Se poi vogliamo sostenere la UEFA per soddisfare la curiosità di sapere chi si cela dietro Li, è un altro discorso. Ma questi rimangono, appunto, soltanto dei capricci.

Al tifoso dovrebbe solo interessare che la società sia sana e che sia in grado di portare avanti un progetto economico. Stop.

Le responsabilità che imputo alla proprietà non riguardano affatto la disclosure, bensì un approccio orientale a problematiche squisitamente occidentali.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (30 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da La Stampa in edicola oggi, 30 maggio 2018, ieri si era diffusa la voce secondo la quale Yonghong Li avrebbe scritto e diffuso una lettera per tranquillizzare la piazza. Il presidente rossonero ha dato buca anche in questo ambito. Non ci sono conferme riguardo tale lettera.
> 
> Ora si attende che Li versi l'aumento di capitale entro fine giugno. Se non lo farà, il club rossonero passerà ad Elliott.
> 
> ...





Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Ti dirò che questo silenzio di Li alimenta il dubbio che questi cinesi esistano.
> 
> Perchè finora abbiamo visto solo un enorme flusso di capitali transitare tramite società fantasma dei più disparati paradisi fiscali (Lussemburgo, Cayman, Hong Kong, il giro del mondo insomma), sotto la gestione di un personaggio cinese che non conosce nessuno, non risulta avere società o proprietà importanti in Cina, e che si presenta come un turista a San Siro o parla dalla cantina di casa sua per fare gli auguri di buon anno.
> 
> ...



Stavolta mi trovi d'accordo, in particolare con gli ultimi due passaggi che sono sacrosanti.


----------



## -Lionard- (30 Maggio 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Beh il milan avrebbe anche in busta paga un addetto a curare l'immagine e la comunicazione, penso avrebbe smentito se le notizia fosse falsa.
> Oppure questo signore è addetto solo a quel discutibile editoriale del lunedi?
> Una roba degna del corriere dei piccoli.


Ma se il Milan avesse smentito questa voce, l'avrebbe anche legittimata. Invece ora, se non accadrà nulla, sarà soltanto un'altra delle tante indiscrezioni errate riportate dai quotidiani. E poi dovremmo capire se la notizia è davvero falsa o è stata solo montata ad arte....

Per chi parla di complotto, faccio notare che le notizie, soprattutto se pubblicate da redazioni diverse, non si presentano da sole ma hanno sempre una fonte che, almeno teoricamente, dovrebbe essere affidabile. Pertanto mi sto solo chiedendo se dietro a questi rumours non si nascondano giochetti di potere all'interno della società. Il senso è che se questo era un tentativo di tutelare l'immagine di Li è stato un completo fallimento. Ecco perchè mi sembra più probabile che sia un modo per renderlo ancora più inviso alla piazza, quasi a preparare il terreno ad eventi futuri.


----------



## malos (30 Maggio 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> A vederci chiaro devono essere soltanto le istituzioni preposte alla vigilanza ed eventualmente le autorità giudiziarie, e nessuno di costoro fino ad ora ha raccolto elementi che possano mettere in dubbio la liceità dell'operazione.
> La UEFA è un organismo sportivo, non di polizia giudiziaria. Non scherziamo.* Se poi vogliamo sostenere la UEFA per soddisfare la curiosità di sapere chi si cela dietro Li, è un altro discorso. Ma questi rimangono, appunto, soltanto dei capricci.
> 
> Al tifoso dovrebbe solo interessare che la società sia sana e che sia in grado di portare avanti un progetto economico. Stop.
> ...



Sarò curioso e capriccioso ma non penso di chiedere la luna se gentilmente qualcuno mi facesse sapere in che mani siamo. Chiedo troppo?


----------



## Lineker10 (30 Maggio 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> A vederci chiaro devono essere soltanto le istituzioni preposte alla vigilanza ed eventualmente le autorità giudiziarie, e nessuno di costoro fino ad ora ha raccolto elementi che possano mettere in dubbio la liceità dell'operazione.
> La UEFA è un organismo sportivo, non di polizia giudiziaria. Non scherziamo. Se poi vogliamo sostenere la UEFA per soddisfare la curiosità di sapere chi si cela dietro Li, è un altro discorso. Ma questi rimangono, appunto, soltanto dei capricci.
> 
> Al tifoso dovrebbe solo interessare che la società sia sana e che sia in grado di portare avanti un progetto economico. Stop.
> ...



Corretto, la UEFA sta sconfinando chiaramente dalle competenze del FPF, ma le nuove disposizioni della FIFA sono improntate a contrastare terze parti e società fantasma nel calcio, disposizioni che per ora non sono state tradotte in normative (che sono ancora in gestazione) ma che con ogni probabilità già sono direttive per le federazioni.

Vedremo come evolverà la vicenda, ma saremmo ingenui a non vedere l'oscurità della situazione, anche come tifosi. L'alternativa alle società fantasma di Li è un fondo speculativo americano che applica tassi del 25%, dal mio punto di vista sono più che contento se la UEFA imporrà di fare chiarezza, anche con eventuali sanzioni.

Le autorità preposte alla vigilanza se intervengono lo fanno troppo tardi, quando la situazione è compromessa, lo abbiamo visto chiaramente col caso Parma di Ghirardi.


----------



## Butcher (30 Maggio 2018)

Ho come la sensazione che si darà alla macchia prima o dopo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da La Stampa in edicola oggi, 30 maggio 2018, ieri si era diffusa la voce secondo la quale Yonghong Li avrebbe scritto e diffuso una lettera per tranquillizzare la piazza. Il presidente rossonero ha dato buca anche in questo ambito. Non ci sono conferme riguardo tale lettera.
> 
> Ora si attende che Li versi l'aumento di capitale entro fine giugno. Se non lo farà, il club rossonero passerà ad Elliott.
> 
> ...



Meglio così. Se doveva arrivare una lettera d'amore scritta in gallianesco alla Mulino bianco, evitiamo il fegato amaro.
Serve soluzione immediata.


----------



## Love (30 Maggio 2018)

vabbè basta...se ne deve andare...passiamo ad elliot che sistema un pochino la situazione e speriamo poi che ci venda a qualcuno di più serio di quanto lo sia questo Li...certo è quanto ci amava berlusconi per venderci al primo che ha trovato...


----------



## diavoloINme (30 Maggio 2018)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> Ma se il Milan avesse smentito questa voce, l'avrebbe anche legittimata. Invece ora, se non accadrà nulla, sarà soltanto un'altra delle tante indiscrezioni errate riportate dai quotidiani. E poi dovremmo capire se la notizia è davvero falsa o è stata solo montata ad arte....
> 
> Per chi parla di complotto, faccio notare che le notizie, soprattutto se pubblicate da redazioni diverse, non si presentano da sole ma hanno sempre una fonte che, almeno teoricamente, dovrebbe essere affidabile. Pertanto mi sto solo chiedendo se dietro a questi rumours non si nascondano giochetti di potere all'interno della società. Il senso è che se questo era un tentativo di tutelare l'immagine di Li è stato un completo fallimento. Ecco perchè mi sembra più probabile che sia un modo per renderlo ancora più inviso alla piazza, quasi a preparare il terreno ad eventi futuri.



Ci potrebbe benissimo stare.
Potrebbe rientrare in un piano per stanare la volpe Li.
Ottima lettura.


----------



## Gas (30 Maggio 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Che sia nebulosa la figura Li, è palese, e molte domande me le faccio. Ma sul resto, boh, non capisco proprio come tecnicamente possano avere accesso a certe informazioni.



Premesso che penso che per il 90% i giornalai semplicemente inventino, o meglio, scrivano le loro opinioni e supposizioni come noi utenti del forum, nel caso la notizia non l'avrebbero presa da Li ma dalla dirigenza qui in Italia:

"Secondo il Giornale, *i dirigenti del Milan hanno chiesto a Lì* di inviare una lettera, ma lui non lo ha fatto, dimostrando di essere all'angolo."


----------



## Gas (30 Maggio 2018)

Ma nel presunto e sbandierato accordo con Berlusconi non c'era la garanzia di investire 100 milioni all'anno per i seguenti 4 mercati ? Come ha potuto dare questa garanzia a Berlusconi ? (Sono domande un po' retoriche perchè chiaramente quella era una bella balla di Silvio). Pufff... le bugie van presto nel dimenticatoio.

Uno dei dubbi che continuo ad avere è: Dal momento che a quanto pare il Milan rappresenta per distacco il più grande investimento economico di Li, perchè passa così poco tempo qui a seguire il suo investimenti ?

Altro pensiero sparso, leggo ancora qualcuno che sostiene che dietro ci siano grossi marchi ma... ma perchè mai dovrebbero investire fior di soldi sul Milan senza palesarsi ? Un'azienda investe per avere un ritorno d'immagine. Per quale motivo al mondo Huawei (un nome a caso) dovrebbe mettere milioni sul Milan di nascosto ? Quale sarebbe il beneficio ?

La situazione è tutt'altro che lineare.


----------



## Igniorante (30 Maggio 2018)

Speriamo che nella letterina ci siano i soldi, come a Natale in quelle dei parenti. 
Ma visto l'andazzo non ci spero manco un po'.


----------



## uolfetto (30 Maggio 2018)

ma chissenefrega della lettera sinceramente. il problema è ottemperare a quanto richiesto dall'uefa.


----------



## Marcex7 (30 Maggio 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Io vorrei sapere come si hanno tutte ste informazioni su uno che nemmeno parla inglese, che ha mille difficoltà di comunicazione, in uno stato lontano anni luce da tutti i punti di vista rispetto all'occidente.
> 
> Sfiderei chiunque a trovare informazioni su un cinese a caso diventato ricco (e la ce ne sono milioni presumo di miliardari=



Piu' chiaro di cosí..


----------



## corvorossonero (30 Maggio 2018)

Gas ha scritto:


> Ma nel presunto e sbandierato accordo con Berlusconi non c'era la garanzia di investire 100 milioni all'anno per i seguenti 4 mercati ? Come ha potuto dare questa garanzia a Berlusconi ? (Sono domande un po' retoriche perchè chiaramente quella era una bella balla di Silvio). Pufff... le bugie van presto nel dimenticatoio.
> 
> Uno dei dubbi che continuo ad avere è: Dal momento che a quanto pare il Milan rappresenta per distacco il più grande investimento economico di Li, perchè passa così poco tempo qui a seguire il suo investimenti ?
> 
> ...



infatti sono tutte domande che dovrebbero far aprire gli occhi su quante balle ci hanno raccontato. Evergrande, Robin Li, Moutai,Midea, Jack Ma ecc ecc..Ci avranno accostato 30 nomi...e nemmeno uno che ha voglia di farsi pubblicità col Milan 

Comunque sulla domanda degli investimenti, se rileggi bene quel famoso documento preliminare, si parlava di 350 mln in totale di investimento tra rafforzamento della squadra e aumenti di capitale. 
Ci sono tutti....fidati. Il punto è proprio quello, stanno per finire.. poi che si fa? 
Qualcuno ha mai visto una compravendita dove addirittura si mette per iscritto quanto i "nuovi" proprietari devono investire?


----------



## Marcex7 (30 Maggio 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Corretto, la UEFA sta sconfinando chiaramente dalle competenze del FPF, ma le nuove disposizioni della FIFA sono improntate a contrastare terze parti e società fantasma nel calcio, disposizioni che per ora non sono state tradotte in normative (che sono ancora in gestazione) ma che con ogni probabilità già sono direttive per le federazioni.
> 
> Vedremo come evolverà la vicenda, ma saremmo ingenui a non vedere l'oscurità della situazione, anche come tifosi. L'alternativa alle società fantasma di Li è un fondo speculativo americano che applica tassi del 25%, dal mio punto di vista sono più che contento se la UEFA imporrà di fare chiarezza, anche con eventuali sanzioni.
> 
> Le autorità preposte alla vigilanza se intervengono lo fanno troppo tardi, quando la situazione è compromessa, lo abbiamo visto chiaramente col caso Parma di Ghirardi.


La Uefa avrá pure sconfinato ma si é trovata davanti un personaggio che non fornisce garanzie di nessun genere e come se non bastasse,è proprietario di una Holding schermata.
Mai successo un caso simile.Io non griderei allo scandalo se la Uefa ha deciso di approfondire la cosa.


----------



## __king george__ (30 Maggio 2018)

ci vuol tempo...non mi sembra il caso di essere impazienti....


----------



## Aron (30 Maggio 2018)

Marcex7 ha scritto:


> La Uefa avrá pure sconfinato ma si é trovata davanti un personaggio che non fornisce garanzie di nessun genere e come se non bastasse,è proprietario di una Holding schermata.
> Mai successo un caso simile.Io non griderei allo scandalo se la Uefa ha deciso di approfondire la cosa.



Si sapeva da secoli che si stava scherzando col fuoco con la UEFA.
Non sono per nulla sorpreso della loro reazione.
Poi ognuno èlibero di ritenerla una mossa politica.


----------

